

Virgin Galactic's SpaceShipTwo Crashes - cratermoon
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/31/us-space-crash-virgin-idUSKBN0IK24220141031

======
bobowzki
I hope the pilots are safe.

~~~
Turing_Machine
"One fatality, one major injury."

[http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/31/virgin-...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/31/virgin-
galactic-spaceship-problem/18253295/)

:-(

~~~
berelig
I really hope the recent crashes don't sway public opinion on private space
flight.

Failures were always going to happen in an undertaking that's still very much
in its infancy.

